# Wood to Metal bandsaw coversion made easy



## iron man (Feb 17, 2013)

*Wood to Metal bandsaw conversion made easy*




Hi I got this bandsaw almost like new for a song and I wanted to convert it to metal but I did not want to destroy any part or drill any holes incase I want to return it to its former self. The solid pulley was the one that come on the machine I bought the others at a Fleet Farm at a reasonable price. The motor a 2 1/2 horse treadmill motor it was free as well as the PWM motor controller alot of people getting rid of there exercising equipment now days.


----------



## iron man (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Wood to Metal bandsaw conversion made easy*




I found an old 12v to 120v converter that was burned up and the PWM board fit inside like a glove so I mounted it ontop of the motor and made a decal. From the photo you can see the double bearing jack shaft I made that bolts to the side the holes where all ready there. It runs very quiet and I can go from zero to 2000 SFPM with just a turn of the dial.


----------



## iron man (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Wood to Metal bandsaw conversion made easy*




And here is where I mounted the speed control again there are no new holes drill this can all go back to stock in a matter of minutes. But then again why would you the DC treadmill motor with the PWM board has plenty of torque they have to. And you get that torque at the full range because there is an IR circuit that detects a drop in RPM and it induces more current to keep the rpm at a steady level. This conversion works great and is not hard to do I purchased the blades locally for $10 a piece ... Ray


----------



## iron man (Feb 17, 2013)

As you can see here I made a square tubing riser to install the guard this was to make room for the larger pulley. Ray


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 18, 2013)

that is some sweet converting there!:man:
i always was a little hesitant in adapting dc motors where an ac motor was.call me an ac snob . lol
but you made a very compelling visual argument as well as a demonstration of mechanical advantage,
 with the added bonus of speed control.
i gotta ask have you cut any metal with substantial thickness?
are you opting for a coarser cutting blade or finer?
thanks for your post!
mike)


----------



## iron man (Feb 18, 2013)

I am using a 14 tpi right now it is just a standard blade not bimetal I just cut a shape out of 1/2 cold roll steel not a wimper with the wood blade in it I shoved a piece of 1 1/2 oak through it just as fast as I could no problem I am very happy with it. I put a 2 1/2 hours on my 10" Atlas lathe it is bigger in size but the same horse power and I love that as well I think my drill press is calling for one.. Ray


----------



## Ed T (Feb 18, 2013)

First class job. Well thought out and executed. I don't know how much you use the saw, so it may never become an issue, but the motor has brushes and someday they will wear out. So, you may want to figure out what size they are and find some in advance so that when they fail in the middle of something important, you will have some on hand. That said, I have had a similar set up on my drill press for 15 years and it still works fine.


----------



## iron man (Feb 18, 2013)

A friend of mine use to repair treadmills when they where really popular I have over a half of a dozen motors laying in wait.. Ray


----------



## knz37 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ironman, nice job, very smooth looking. A friend of mine just bought a wood saw to convert. I've got to show him this.


----------



## Metalmann (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes, very nice conversion.


----------



## valleyboy101 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice conversion - you even matched the paint.  As you mention you could convert it back and no one would ever know.

One Question
My wood cutting band saws have all had crowned tires (neoprene or cork) on the wheels, while my metal cutting bandsaw experience is only with bare metal wheels or uncrowned neoprene wheels - both with a rim on the back side.  Any idea why the difference?  Is it that metal cuttting saws run at lower SFM?

Michael


----------



## Alan Douglas (Feb 19, 2013)

To make room for the tooth set?

For what it's worth, my Craftsman saw was converted by the company I work for, when they first started out. But within a year or two they bought a Powermatic and sold this one at an employee auction.  But then they were trying to cut heavy stainless.


----------



## iron man (Feb 20, 2013)

valleyboy101 said:


> Nice conversion - you even matched the paint. As you mention you could convert it back and no one would ever know.
> 
> One Question
> My wood cutting band saws have all had crowned tires (neoprene or cork) on the wheels, while my metal cutting bandsaw experience is only with bare metal wheels or uncrowned neoprene wheels - both with a rim on the back side. Any idea why the difference? Is it that metal cuttting saws run at lower SFM?
> ...



I have used metal only bandsaws with neoprene tires as well as none at all no differance they both work. Cutting steel seems to work best at about 150 to 180 SFM I did not show I installed a couple of brushes to keep the tires clean..If you dont tell the saw its a wood saw it does not care:rofl:   Ray


----------



## rock_breaker (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a Delta 2 speed band saw wood/metal. In addition to shifting a lever (engages a gear in the case) the drive belts have to be changed. Sort of a PITA but most work is metal cutting, thus very few changes. Your conversion is outstanding and if the need ever arises I know how it was done now.

Ray


----------

